# Coal Creek Trail of the month



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

I for one had never been on Trail 20 @ Coal creek until this past spring jam.. I have always just blown right past it not even noticing it being there.. Its truly a great trail and should be ridden if you have never been on it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i wish we had parks to ride like that


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

72000 acres.. Gotta love it


----------

